
Elliot Kazan, known as “the Father of the Warthog”, has died - protomyth
https://www.newsday.com/long-island/obituaries/elliot-kazan-obituary-1.20866200
======
Kazanova
Outline version [https://outline.com/DU9WRJ](https://outline.com/DU9WRJ) ,
since the page insists on you disabling adblock.

